
Remembering CyanogenMod - saurik
http://www.androidcentral.com/remembering-cyanogenmod
======
saurik
Before anyone just shunts this aside as "some random blogger", or says "I've
already heard CyanogenMod shut down", let me give you some context: first off,
this article is long (this is not the blogspam you might randomly assume:
click the link and give it a chance) and is not just telling you the
conclusion, but showing you a retrospective on them, talking about how things
got to where they eventually did.

Second, the author here is important. I'm struggling to come up with the right
analogy for people who might not realize who Russell Holly is, but maybe
something akin to Android's John Gruber or John Siracusa. At major Android
events, such as the Big Android BBQ, Russell was not just "there", but
"central": everyone knew who he was and everyone had extreme respect for his
position in the community.

